# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Weight loss balloon.....

## rose

... sounds interesting!


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...t-obesity.html

----------


## magie06

Sounds like a lawsuit waiting to happen. If it goes wrong, doesn't work or doesn't dissolve after the 4 months. What if it doesn't last the 4 months? 
There are a lot of what if's for me.

----------


## rose

Its far less intrusive than gastric band or gastric bypass, and its not forever. I think its a good alternative. I might look into it further.

----------


## Suzi

I think I might look into that one!

----------


## Samantha340

Sounds great on paper. It's like a 4 month diet. Question is what happens after the 4 month and people go back to their normal calorie intake? In many obesity cases it's life style. I don't think weight gain due to medical issues will solve this problem. But maybe I am wrong and it does help long term.

----------


## rose

I think if I was able to see some weight come off, I might be encouraged to keep going. If I weighed less I might ache less and be more active. Right now, my weight seems like an uphill battle. And all the meds changes haven't helped either.

----------


## Samantha340

Good point. If it works it's great. But i am really sceptical.
Does it come with support? The balloon helps you to eat less, cause you are full earlier. What happens when the balloon dissolves? People eat more again and will struggle to keep the list weight down, cause they will be hungry again. If you start being more active while the balloon is in place and keep going then it might work, but just relying on the balloon to keep the weight of, I am not sure.

----------


## rose

My weight is generally stable as long as I am not doing a meds change. 
So if I lost weight from having the balloon in, it would probably stay off for quite a while, but I might not lose any more once the balloon is out. I wonder what the thinking is behind 4 months exactly.

----------

magie06 (14-01-16)

----------


## Mira

It does sound like a good way to start.

----------


## purplefan

How much?

----------


## rose

I think you can only get it privately right now so there would be a bit of a cost involved. But Purplefan, do you really need something like this? I think it would massively restrict your calorie intake and might be for people who are more overweight.

----------


## Paula

I agree with Rose, it sounds like it's not for people who have only got a few lbs to lose

----------


## Samantha340

I started to read about those balloons, just out of interest. Some horror stories out there. I know people are desperate to lose weight, but in think on the long run, it will only be through change of life style and hard work.

----------


## Suzi

Yes, but this is meant to help as a kick start..

----------


## rose

I tried changing my diet and exercising and I put on weight. And meds have played such a huge factor in my weight gain. 
I think this option is good for people who are finding it hard to get going.
And depression certainly makes it hard to get going.

----------

magie06 (27-12-15)

----------


## Samantha340

Please make sure you do proper research and be prepared it won't work. Rose you said yourself, you changed diet and exercised. It didn't help. In your case it's due to meds. I just can't see how a balloon will help then cause you did the thing the balloon will do which basically eat less. I am not saying don't do it. If it helps great, just be aware of possible side effects.

----------


## rose

The problem with my meds is that they make me feel more hungry more often. I don't even realise how much I eat, and when I try to eat small portions I am just miserable and hungry. My body is constantly saying 'you're hungry woman, eat!' and its hard to stay on top of.
I will definitely do proper research, its probably not cheap so the cost would hold me back from any rash decisions.

----------


## magie06

After my initial scepticism, I have to say, it's something that I'd be interested in. I lost 2 stone last year and I've got 5 more to loose so maybe the balloon might kick start my weight loss again. If it's only for 4 months then I would give it a go, and if I had a noticeable weight loss, then I would be interested in it. It's going to be expensive I'd say, and it will not be covered by insurance or private health.

----------


## Samantha340

Do you have a natural "I am full" feeling with the meds?

----------


## rose

> Do you have a natural "I am full" feeling with the meds?


Erm... nope. I have an 'eat, eat, eat!' feeling a lot of the day, especially when the dose is changing.


Magie - I have just read with traditional balloons (which have to be removed surgically) you can be looking at 3 stone over 6 months. This one is 4 months, so I am guessing 2 - 2.5 stone.

----------


## Samantha340

I wish there was a way to transfer weight between people, I would happily take 10 pounds of you.

----------


## magie06

Well, it would be a kick start for me. I've been the same weight since this time last year, so I know I can keep the weight off. It's just I don't have the will power to help move the weight that I'm carrying. I'm looking forward to going to weight watchers again after the break, because there is going to be a new way of calculating points, that is going to start in January. I'm going to try with that first. Maybe look into the balloon for later in the year.

----------


## rose

If I had a balloon and it took 3 stone off, I'd be happy with that to be honest. I am not sure what I weigh at the moment, but I think 3 stone is about half way there to being the right weight again.
That would be so amazing. And my clothes would fit again.

----------


## Samantha340

You read this?http://www.nhs.uk/news/2014/01Januar...hed-in-UK.aspx

----------


## magie06

It's the clothes fitting again, and not to be met with the vision in the mirror every morning. I can't believe the size of the clothes that just fit me, compared to the clothes I used to wear. I want my old body back.

----------


## rose

> You read this?http://www.nhs.uk/news/2014/01Januar...hed-in-UK.aspx


I read something similar. The initial side effects sound quite mild on here compared to the private clinic's website I read that said the nausea and stomach cramps for the first three weeks are horrible.

----------


## purplefan

Just thuinking out the box here. Now they say breakfast is the most important meal of the day, yet we treat it with no importance. How about if you changed your meals around upside down so to speak. Like have your dinner for breakfast as you use up more calories during the day and for dinner a small snack like say scrambled egg as we are resting and dont use as much energy.
 It may be a bit unconventional having carrots and peas for breakfast but they are very nutritious and will help you feel less hungry if you ate a big breakfast.
Just thinking out the box.

----------


## Samantha340

I am with you, my most important meals are breakfast and lunch, cause I need the energy during the day and then a light dinner.

----------


## magie06

Okay, this week I was up 2 pounds at weight watchers. I ate everything this week, including biscuits, ice-cream and chocolates. I've to start my diet properly now. And I need to move more too. Disappointed with myself this week. If I had something in the press like soup, maybe a couple of rolls, or something to stop me eating the biscuits etc.

----------


## Suzi

Don't be too harsh on yourself lovely.

----------


## magie06

Just a bit fed up to be honest. I know that all the biscuits and chocolate are not good for me, and that I shouldn't eat them, but like today, I came in from the day centre and there was nothing in the press, so I filled up on rubbish. I know better and if I had thought a little more about lunch, I could have had beans on toast. A lot less calories and a lot less smart points.

----------


## rose

I didn't have lunch today but I am trying to have salads. Usually with brie, chicken, avacodo or a mixture of two of those. Very tasty.
This week I haven't been good or bad and I don't expect to gain or lose this week, we shall see.

----------

